
Im seriously thinking ditching Apple for good now - aivosha
We all know that Apple&#x27;s quality is slowly but surely degrading and its been on my mind for some time now to find alternatives for all the Apple devices im using. I have macbooks i use for work and at home, I use mac mini as my server and of course I use bunch of iphones&#x2F;ipads.<p>The last straw for me was 10 minutes ago, when I updated my iOS to 9.3 to get the long waited and probably one of the really useful features Apple has produced in a long time, the Night Shift, and only to learn that my device, iphone5 is not supported ! WTF Apple !? Whats so special about changing the color gamut&#x2F;temperature that iPhone5 cant pull off ? Am I missing anything here ?
======
LeoSolaris
There's been a really great pair of apps in Android for the last couple of
years that handle "Night Shift" functionality.

The one that dims the screen further than the 0% brightness setting called
Night Mode, and one that skews the colors to reduce blue light called
Bluelight Filter.

Both work remarkably well together, and if your screen is AMOLED they even
save you a little battery power.

------
shams93
Yeah no need for apple here but I'm a web/android developer so while I still
might need windows for building android and doing ableton live I got a nice
little lenovo box for $200 and was all set, with a raspberry pi2 to do rails,
java, and node development.

------
rubyfan
Isn't proprietary stupid software feature restriction what sparked the GNU
movement?

------
KiDD
So... you are upset your old phone doesn't support the latest iOS feature?

------
devcamcar
Ok

